# Forum title



## mkellogg

I entitled this forum "German-English", but maybe it should cover German to Spanish, French, etc..  You all let me know if you think that I should change its title to something else!

Mike


----------



## Jade

German to Spanish / Spanish for German would be very convenient to me, also French would be could. In order to avoid to make the title too long, why don't you just call it German?

Jade


----------



## araceli

D'accord avec Jade


----------



## calzetin

German-Spanish would make me happy... but German-English is also fine (actually great: I was looking forward to it)


----------



## Whodunit

I'd be for
German-English
and
German-French

That would make me visit it over and over again.


----------



## Focalist

I agree with Jade. Make it simply "German". (The intro already says "Welcome to the new German forum!")

Comme ça potremmo ceisteanna concerning den tyske sprog yn ieithoedd distintas stellen.

F


----------



## Artrella

Focalist said:
			
		

> I agree with Jade. Make it simply "German". (The intro already says "Welcome to the new German forum!")
> 
> Comme ça potremmo ceisteanna concerning den tyske sprog yn ieithoedd distintas stellen.
> 
> F





Qué bueno!!! Art


----------



## Silvia

I'm for a German-English Forum and I’ll tell you why.

If we allow members to post messages in any possible language, this is getting very confusing. I’m not sure if that was what Focalist wanted to say his own way...

I think the purpose of this Forum is to get native German speakers to come here. And English is the best way. When I have a doubt, I need a certainty in return. Who needs a rough translation? We are able to make ourselves understood one way or another.

This is my humble opinion.


----------



## mkellogg

I think I would like to make it all-inclusive and just call it "German".  If there are enough threads in Spanish-German, then we can create a separate forum in the future.

Silvia, let's see how it goes, and we can divide up the forum later as need arises.


----------



## vachecow

sounds like a good idea to me


----------



## Whodunit

A German-Spanish forum might be quite okay for Spaniards, but not for Germans, because at my school we've never learned Spanish, but in Britain and France, you'll learn it. And Spaniards know the German language very well, don't ask why!
I'd know it...


----------



## Silvia

That's what I tried to tell them, whodunit. But the die is cast...


----------



## jakkaro

mkellogg said:
			
		

> I think I would like to make it all-inclusive and just call it "German".  If there are enough threads in Spanish-German, then we can create a separate forum in the future.
> 
> Silvia, let's see how it goes, and we can divide up the forum later as need arises.



I agree, idem for German French or any other language that might come up


----------

